# Cheap Cell Phone Providers, Boost, Virgin, Cricket, Etc...



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I am just getting way out of hand for the 2 phones AI have with AT & T and am looking into the reliability of some of the packages that these other carriers have to offer.

I just use mine as a phone...Period. But my wife texts about 8,000 incoming and outgoing per month, plus uses the phone for her FaceBook updates and all of the crud.

Any suggestions?

Ed


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Look at Boost Mobile which is part of Sprint. They have unlimited plans for $50 per month. I don't use them but I have a friend that uses them and is always speaking highly of it.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ed, Wal Mart has a program called straight talk. I now use it. Used to be with Verizon. It is prepaid, I just have them automatically bill my CC. $45/mth.

Currently they are using the AT&T network. Unlimited everything for that price.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Framer53 said:


> Ed, Wal Mart has a program called straight talk. I now use it. Used to be with Verizon. It is prepaid, I just have them automatically bill my CC. $45/mth.
> 
> Currently they are using the AT&T network. Unlimited everything for that price.



I have used it also. It is AT&T now Framer? It used to be on the verizon network. So it must have changed. Though I guess it could depend on location. Edit: depends on if you use a 3g phone then it's At&T through straight talk.

Straight talk is the lowest price I have seen.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> I have used it also. It is AT&T now Framer? It used to be on the verizon network. So it must have changed. Though I guess it could depend on location. Edit: depends on if you use a 3g phone then it's At&T through straight talk.
> 
> Straight talk is the lowest price I have seen.


They switched about 3 months ago. You need an AT&t compatible phone though.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

The current StraightTalk phones in _our _area (Midwest) are still Verizon. You can verify your network by sending text message to "[email protected]". If this works then it is Verizon; other networks have different domain names, but give similar functionality (see below). Allows basic email functionality if you limit to less than 140 characters via SMS.

Verizon Wireless also has prepay plans that are similar to Cricket, just stronger network in some locations.

See this page for more information about sending emails to dumb phones.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Cricket in this area is just fine. I pay $45 for unlimited phone and text. I also get gps for no charge. I do complain a lot about poor corporate service and all a lot, but Cricket is a good outfit. 

decent reception, rarely lose calls, and have gone on vacations and had no problems with roaming.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an ATT post pay Blackberry and a Boost prepay Blackberry. In my area I get better reception with my Boost phone except my house. Other areas Boost always has a better signal. For the $60.00 a month BB plan, unlimited everything, web, test, email, calls. 

My Att BB is well over $100.00/month without unlimited calling.

Boost also has unlimited $50 plans for all other phones. If you pay on time before your time is up in 6 months they lower your bill and after like 12 months its down to $35 if you pay on time.

The Boost phones lag behind compared to post pay.

I have no complaints about Boost.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys. :thumbsup:

I heard decent things about Boost also, so I was leaning that way anyways. but I figured I would check out your experiences first. 

Ed


----------

